# The Uber Wool Duster now in stock



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm excited to announce the Uber Wool Duster.

The Uber Wool Duster









The ultimate duster! Works fantastic. Eliminates dust with an inherent static charge.

Directions:
1. Spin the Uber Wool Duster between your palms to remove dust and dirt
2. Rub the Uber Wool Duster in one direction for a few minutes
3. Using little to no pressure, glide the Uber Wool Duster over the surface.
4. Repeat










Click here to purchase the Uber Wool Duster


----------

